# Merckx



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 29, 2021)

I passed this up at auction, just wasn’t sure about it.
https://bayareaonlineauctions.com/a.ashx?id=449095


----------



## juvela (Sep 1, 2021)

-----

you certainly found a unique piece here

have never before seen a Merckx badged cycle with a Hellenic pattern frame (seat stay attaches to top tube ahead of seat lug)

the two main producers for these authorized Merckx cycles at this era were Falcon and Allegro

transfers are the same ones employed by both manufacturers

appears to date from mid-1970's

both manufacturers offered a range of models

the mudguards and dynamo lighting make me lean toward an Allegro build

seller's photo mix poor; nine non-drive side images are preseneted and not a single drive side one ☹️

here is a forum discussion thread on an Allegro Merckx midliner sort of model from about 1975 -









						How much is this vintage Eddy Merckx bike worth? - Bike Forums
					

Classic and Vintage Bicycles: Whats it Worth? Appraisals. - How much is this vintage Eddy Merckx bike worth? - Hello everybody, I'm looking to know how this bike worth there's some pics. Thanks in advance for reading See you.



					www.bikeforums.net
				












						Who made this Eddy Merckx bike? - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Who made this Eddy Merckx bike? - Hello everybody, Somebody can tell me who made this bike? Some poeple talks about Allegro. Thanks in advance See you!



					www.bikeforums.net
				





-----


----------



## non-fixie (Sep 17, 2021)

Here is your drive side shot. 

A complete catalog can be found here: catalog of reminiscence.


----------

